# Problem mit Apache Webserver --> Eumex 704 LAN



## Teerow (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen Apache Webserver Installiert (WAMP), aber man kann immer noch nicht auf meinen Server aus dem Internet zugreifen. 

Im Netzwerk funktioniert der Webserver ideal und ist unter 192.168.69.1 und 127.0.0.1 erreichbar.

Ich habe wie im Betreff erwähnt ein Router (Eumex 704 Lan) und man hat mir gesagt, dass ich Port 80 freischalten müsse, bevor es geht. Nun ich habe mittels Port-Forwarding Port 80 auf 127.0.0.1 bzw 192.168.69.1 umgeleitet (natürlich nicht gleichzeitig). Allerdings hat der Webserver immer noch nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe schon soviel probiert und habe einfach keine Idee mehr, was ich machen soll.

Wisst ihr noch Tips oder die Lösung für mein Problem?

Greetz 

Teerow

PS: Ich habe die Konfigurationsdatei (httpd.conf) als Textdatei nochmal angehängt.


----------



## rcmbluesky (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo

1. frage versuchst Du deine Seite mit deinem IE aufzurufen oder hast Du einen Providerzugang (z.B. AOL ) und hast Du es mit dem Provider Browser versucht

( ich habe das selbe Problem wenn ich meine Seite mit dem IE aufrufe sehe ich nur eine Fehlermeldung aber rufe ich meine Seite aus AOL heraus auf kann ich auf meinen Webser ( BIGAPACHE 2.0.46) zugreifen.

hast Du es schon mal versuch von einem aderen Rechner (von Bekanten) auf deinen Server zuzugreifen ?

Hast Du eine Dyndns adresse ( z.B. deinname.dyndns.org) 



mfg
BLUESKY


----------



## Teerow (27. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe z.Z. nur den einen Browser auf dem Computer (IE). Ich werde es mal mit dem Netscape Communicator versuchen. Ich habe nämlich keinen Provider Browser.

Ich hab es sowohl schon mit einem Computer von jemand anderem probiert, aber es war auch der IE und die selbe Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe eine DyNAsys Adresse (ist glaube ich so ähnlich wie dyndns) auf jeden Fall wird meine Subdomain von DyNAsys auf meine IP in Port 80 weitergeleitet.

Ich hoffe das reicht an Informationen


greetz


----------



## rcmbluesky (27. Januar 2004)

also ich habe meine Adresse bei dyndns und ich habe auch noch ein Client prog. dynsite . Dieser Client trägt bei jeder neu zugewiesenen IP dyndns meine aktuelle IP mit und 

" UND TRÄGT DIESE IN DEREN DATENBANK EIN " 

wenn Dein dyndns Anbieter deine aktuelle IP nicht hat kannst Du deine Seite auch nicht aufrufen.
Hat dein Router auch eine direkte dyndns einstelloption ?

Meine Kompunenten für meinen WEBSERVER sind:
1.) Adresse bei dyndns.org
2.) dynsite ( ip updater)
3.) Netgear Router RP614v2 hat eine Option für dyndns
4.) BIGAPACHE (für Windows) ( download bei http://www.bigapache.org )
5.) Windows 2003 .NET SERVER Enterprise
6 AOL als Provider

 P.S. DYNDNS.ORG und DYNSITE ist eine sehr gute Wahl


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

Eine Weiterleitung an 127.0.0.1 bringt in deinem Fall nichts, da diese IP-Adresse immer auf das Gerät selbst zeigt (am Router auf den Router, auf deinem PC auf deinen PC,...)


----------

